# Purchased my first gun. Please tell me I chose well!



## Yohimbe2 (Apr 7, 2013)

After many years I finally purchased a brand new gun. I'm quite surprised how exciting this is !
My local gun store never had the gun I wanted in stock, but a weekend trip sent me off to a new store and as luck would have it, my gun arrived on the shelf hours before I purchased.

I decided to go with the Glock 17 4th gen. 9mm. I like the way the gun feels in my hands and many have told me these are very reliable/low maintenance. There were many law enforcement people in the gun shop when I made my purchase and many told me they carried a glock all the time. 

Please tell me I chose well. Many reviews on the Internet mention that early versions of the gen 4 
Had problems. I'm hoping mine is new enough to have these early problems sorted out.

First post here all, appreciate any tips. I hope I made a good choice.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Plenty of Happy Glock owners here


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Jeeze...
If you need us to tell you that you did the right thing, maybe you should've done more research before you bought the gun.

I am no particular fan of Glocks, specifically because the manufacturer has the effrontery to call his product "Perfection."
Nothing is perfect. Not even Glocks.
But they do the job reliably, if you do your part. And that seems to be quite good enough.

Don't forget to learn to shoot, and then to practice shooting as frequently as possible. Effective, accurate pistol technique is a fungible skill, and must be assiduously maintained.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Yes you made a good choice. Last November, I helped a neighbor friend buy his first semi-automatic centerfire handgun. After some research and my tutelage, he decided upon a gen4 Glock 17. He is quite pleased with his purchase. I showed him a number of different guns in my collection and pointed out the pros and cons of each one of them. He narrowed his candidates down to two pistols: the M&P 9mm and the Glock 17. He has large hands and some deterioration of strength in his thumbs so the size of these guns was a factor.. among other things.

As Steve said, put in the requisite range time and get quality training if you are new to all of this. Then plan on spending time at the range a few times a month. Granted, finding 9mm target ammunition is a real problem but do try to do your best with this.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Welcome to the forum, and yes, you made a good choice. If you're happy with it, then that's what matters. 

Now, buy some ammo (if you can find some) and hit the range.


----------



## Yohimbe2 (Apr 7, 2013)

Thanks all. I spoke with a lot of people before making this purchase. I just thought I'd ask here.

The only ammo available is high price hollow price (hollow point?) It cost me 36 bucks to load one magazine! Every store is out of target practice quality ammo. Hopefully this won't last long.


----------



## goNYG (Apr 4, 2012)

Congratulations on your new effective, reliable, butt-ugly firearm.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

goNYG said:


> Congratulations on your new effective, reliable, butt-ugly firearm.


:anim_lol:


----------



## Bigbites (Apr 7, 2013)

I too am a new gun owner...I tried to study my ass off wrt which gun to get. I fell in love with the "ugly" Glock too. It came highly recommended by a few police officer friends and I shot it at my local range. 

Then I found a Walther PPQ... 

It's got a lot of Glock traits but has a much sweeter grip IMO. I got tired of trying to find a Gen 4 and that is what pushed me to the PPQ. 

Best of luck...I will be anxious to hear about your experience with the G4


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

A Glock isn't the nicest looking handgun ever made, but it's far from being butt-ugly. 

I have a Gen. 3 Glock 21C. The longer I own it, the more appealing it becomes. It's black, has a trigger, and faithfully fires bullets. What more could you ask for? :numbchuck:


----------



## Broondog (Feb 1, 2013)

Glocks are good guns. in fact i consider it to be the AK of handguns...reliable, hardy, accurate, easy to maintain and aesthetically pleasing in an ugly sort of way. 

i own 2 Glocks, a Mdl 22 and a Mdl 27, both Gen 3's and i am confident in both of them to perform as needed.

i also own a number of AKM rifles to pair my Glocks with when the zombies attack.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

In a sense, they are a looser fitting slide to frame connection. The glock frame has only four points of contact with the slide. Creating less friction bearing, thus allowing more dust, dirt not to be as effective of causing an issue


----------



## shaolin (Dec 31, 2012)

I own 8 Glocks and I trust my life to them. You got a great gun and it will last a 2 lifetimes under normal use. My favorite Glock is the Glock 19.


----------



## SteamboatWillie (Jan 24, 2013)

Glock is one of several service pistols that have proven themselves as reliable handguns. Choosing the 9mm is also an acceptable choice as is .38, .40, .45 etc. I'd say that you did just fine. Congrats! Have fun and be safe.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

goNYG said:


> Congratulations on your new effective, reliable, butt-ugly firearm.


Ah, but yes... They're ugly but they grow on you and before long, become rather nice looking. Their beauty is in their reliability.

BTW, I am not a swooning fan boy of Glock or any other manufacturer, for that matter. I just like things that work and do what they're suppose to do. End of disclaimer.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Broondog said:


> Glocks are good guns. in fact i consider it to be the AK of handguns...reliable, hardy, accurate, easy to maintain and aesthetically pleasing in an ugly sort of way.
> 
> i own 2 Glocks, a Mdl 22 and a Mdl 27, both Gen 3's and i am confident in both of them to perform as needed.
> 
> i also own a number of AKM rifles to pair my Glocks with when the zombies attack.


What's a "Mdl"? Haven't heard that term and I've owned Glocks since the mid 90's.


----------



## Jonny_Cannon (Dec 17, 2012)

I think the good thing is that you said "it fits your hand well". Much more important than esthetics, IMHO.

Cannon


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

You did good. Glock is a solid performer. Learn some good habits and practice a lot.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

SouthernBoy said:


> What's a "Mdl"? Haven't heard that term and I've owned Glocks since the mid 90's.


It's an abbreviation for model.


----------



## Broondog (Feb 1, 2013)

SouthernBoy said:


> What's a "Mdl"? Haven't heard that term and I've owned Glocks since the mid 90's.


in the past, when addressing new or non gun owners, there has been some confusion when saying "Glock 22" for instance and getting the response "oh, a .22 caliber one?" or "i like .22's", etc. i find using a designator such as Mdl (model) helps to clarify things in their eyes.

YMMV


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Thanks, gentlemen, that never entered my mind. I'm so accustomed to seeing G19 for a Glock 19, I just never considered seeing Mdl in the mix. That was a first for me and I am on glocktalk.com as well.


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

I have a strong dislike for them but you picked a good gun if you like the feel.I don't follow Glocks but I don't think the 17 or 19 had the issues of other models/calibers.One of these guys into them can fill you in on that end of it.I don't know if they still have the plastic sights,and would think they've been upgraded by now,but ditch them if they are.


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

I bought a glock 17 gen 4 for my first gun loved it. My second gun was a glock 21 gen 4 love it too. Have never had one problem with either. They have fired a variety of ammo flawlessly. Not one jam not one miss fire. I have been very happy with my purchase.


----------



## Yohimbe2 (Apr 7, 2013)

rex said:


> I have a strong dislike for them but you picked a good gun if you like the feel.I don't follow Glocks but I don't think the 17 or 19 had the issues of other models/calibers.One of these guys into them can fill you in on that end of it.I don't know if they still have the plastic sights,and would think they've been upgraded by now,but ditch them if they are.


The site is plasticky and has a burr I might need to file off. I can see and upgrade soon.


----------



## Yohimbe2 (Apr 7, 2013)

I like the way my glock looks. But then again I think corvettes, ferraris, lamborghinis etc..are flashy and ugly. 

I like a gun to be a gun not jewelry....Please excuse the silly newbie. I didn't realize guns were about looks. I thought they were about protection.

"Hey home invader ! Look at the bling bling on my gun before I protect my family ....." I must be new


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Gun "bling" makes the heart grow fonder...

...And a fond heart cleans and lubricates better and more frequently.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Glock bling...


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Yohimbe2 said:


> I like the way my glock looks. But then again I think corvettes, ferraris, lamborghinis etc..are flashy and ugly.
> 
> I like a gun to be a gun not jewelry....Please excuse the silly newbie. I didn't realize guns were about looks. I thought they were about protection.
> 
> "Hey home invader ! Look at the bling bling on my gun before I protect my family ....." I must be new


I'm not into wild and crazy names for guns, preferring model numbers and similar designations such as Glock 23, M&P 9, XD40, etc. As for pretty, yeah it's nice if a gun looks good and one of the best examples is the Smith and Wesson M&P series. They are damned good looking pistols. But I favor Frank Lloyd Wright's little admonishment, "Form follows function" when it comes to my carry arms. I actually think my primary carry gen3 G23 is a nice looking sidearm for the simple reason that it works and works very well. Their beauty is in their reliability and their functionality.


----------



## 1911fan (Apr 9, 2013)

Glocks are fine guns, they are tough and reliable. however, typically i would not recommend new gun owners buying the glock for one main reason. People who are new to guns typically have a habit of putting their trigger finger on the trigger before they commit to shoot something, this includes drawing out of a holster. Glocks do have several safety features from accidental discharge, but quite frankly it is no good as long as your finger is on the trigger. Forcing one to manually slide off the safety is a practice for newbees, it forces them to commit to the target. Just remember keep your fingers off the trigger till your ready to shoot the target.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

1911fan said:


> Glocks are fine guns, they are tough and reliable. however, typically i would not recommend new gun owners buying the glock for one main reason. People who are new to guns typically have a habit of putting their trigger finger on the trigger before they commit to shoot something, this includes drawing out of a holster.


It isn't a habit yet, because they are new to guns, so it can be squelched quickly and decisively with intelligent training and some repetitions. It's no different from starting off with a revolver, really.


----------



## 1911fan (Apr 9, 2013)

No offense but, It is because that they are new to guns that they will automatically put their finger on the trigger. It is with training that you put your trigger finger on the trigger guard or above, not the other way around. Also I think there is definitively a difference in trigger pull and pull distance on a glock verses a standard revolver. New trainees in law enforcement discharge their glocks all the time, because they have not learned to keep their trigger finger off the trigger. Safety is not safe if your finger is on the trigger especially on a glock.


----------



## Bigbites (Apr 7, 2013)

I am pretty new to guns and I was told on day one how to pick up a gun and keep the index finger away from the trigger until Im pointing at my target.
This only had to be told to me once by the range guy behind the counter.

I respect the gun and know that I can kill or hurt someone if not handled right.. i have 3 kids (little ones) at home and I want to make sure they grow up 
with the same respect.

I guess what Im saying is.. not every new gun owner is a dipshit.. My first gun is a Walther PPQ with basically the same safety features.

I found a local NRA certified instructor that I am going to work with to learn proper technique for using and carrying the gun.

I think I understand what 1911 is saying.. I just think he came off the wrong way..


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

I am old to guns and always put my finger within the trigger guard. Why would I keep my finger off the trigger.wouldn't this give the other guy an advantage if he had his finger already on the trigger?


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

pic said:


> I am old to guns and always put my finger within the trigger guard. Why would I keep my finger off the trigger.wouldn't this give the other guy an advantage if he had his finger already on the trigger? Keeping your finger off the trigger is a flawed teaching method


Yup, I'm old school and learned to shoot with my finger inside the trigger guard, or on the trigger itself.

Even while in the military, our fingers were inside the trigger guard. Not sure when all this PC stuff (finger alongside the frame or slide) came to be, but I don't buy into it.

Gotta admit, it does looks all warm and fuzzy on tv though.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

paratrooper said:


> Yup, I'm old school and learned to shoot with my finger inside the trigger guard, or on the trigger itself.
> 
> Even while in the military, our fingers were inside the trigger guard. Not sure when all this PC stuff (finger alongside the frame or slide) came to be, but I don't buy into it.
> 
> Gotta admit, it does looks all warm and fuzzy on tv though.


[url=http://www.warriortalknews.com/2010/12/finger-on-the-trigger-mistake-or-tactical-advantage.html]WARRIOR TALK NEWS - Finger On The Trigger - Mistake Or Tactical Advantage?[/url] click link


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Granted, there are times when your finger on the trigger can be a huge liability. Not so much in the civilian world, but rather LE itself. 

Not too many years ago, a state trooper made a car-stop. The driver was a kid (18 or so). The kid was ordered out of the car, and the trooper still had his pistol in his right hand. 

At some point, a struggle ensued and the trooper tried to physically restrain the kid, all the while, keeping his pistol in his hand. 

The gun went off and the kid was shot in the neck and died on-scene. 

There might come a point when physical confrontation might become imminent. At that point, you'll have to make a decision and react appropriately, whether or not a gun in-hand is still appropriate.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Sounds justified, he shot the man intentionally during a struggle. Was it intentional? During a struggle, your gun out of the holster, maintaining possession of your sidearm is critical.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

The discharge wasn't intentional, and the kid wasn't armed. 

Not sure, but I think the state settled to avoid a big lawsuit with the parents.


----------



## Yohimbe2 (Apr 7, 2013)

paratrooper said:


> The discharge wasn't intentional, and the kid wasn't armed.
> 
> Not sure, but I think the state settled to avoid a big lawsuit with the parents.


I'm sorry all--I'm new. If a cop can make a mistake like this, he should not be allowed to handle a gun.

My new glock is locked---the key is hidden and locked. All magazines are separated from the gun...

My child (6) cannot come close to sliding the (newbie here, don't know the name-----the slide)

This will not happen to me. I would bet that the child error negates home protection needs by far. Any statistics? I've lived almost 50 years without the need for a gun. I have children and will keep them safe.

This gun will be more about Child protection than home protection. If an armed invader enters my home, I will not be protected. (not worried) My children will not have access to my gun. (real worry)

Sorry, I'm a newb


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I was a cop for over 29 years. Crazy things can happen and you have to deal with crazy people. Sometimes, you have to deal with crazy things and crazy people at the same time.

As a cop, you have to be _"on"_ all the time while working, or it can cost you dearly. Sometimes you don't have a clue as to how some things will turn out or be resolved. Sometimes, you feel like you're just along for the ride and feel that you don't have as much control over the issue as you would like.

I had countless scenarios such as what I mentioned. Thankfully, all my education, training and experience, carried me thru it all.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Yohimbe2 said:


> I'm sorry all--I'm new. If a cop can make a mistake like this, he should not be allowed to handle a gun.
> 
> My new glock is locked---the key is hidden and locked. All magazines are separated from the gun...
> 
> ...


The gun is primarily a target, range gun?


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

pic said:


> I am old to guns and always put my finger within the trigger guard. Why would I keep my finger off the trigger.wouldn't this give the other guy an advantage if he had his finger already on the trigger?





paratrooper said:


> Yup, I'm old school and learned to shoot with my finger inside the trigger guard, or on the trigger itself.
> 
> Even while in the military, our fingers were inside the trigger guard. Not sure when all this PC stuff (finger alongside the frame or slide) came to be, but I don't buy into it.
> 
> Gotta admit, it does looks all warm and fuzzy on tv though.





pic said:


> WARRIOR TALK NEWS - Finger On The Trigger - Mistake Or Tactical Advantage? click link


Interesting discussion about finger off of trigger vs finger on trigger. The old school concepts were largely based upon double action revolvers and not semi-auto pistols with either 1911 style triggers or two stage triggers as are used in Glocks, M&P's, XD's, and other similar designs. The semi-auto with a trigger closest to a double action revolver is the Kahr design.

I submit that when you pull your gun for use like right now, your finger is going to hit that trigger pretty darned fast once your gun is out and on your target. That is how I train and it hopefully, that is how it works for me. Now there are times when you would not have your finger on the trigger but rather along side of the frame, even as an LEO. Example: You have pulled your gun but there is not an immediate threat either visible or perceived to be so. Now on the other hand, if the threat is definitely there, say you're clearing a building and you are ready to round a corner or go through a door, then yes, you most likely are going to want to have your finger on that trigger because you may not have the luxury doing otherwise. You current and former LEO's please correct me on this because I have never done any of this.

The point is, the type of gun you're using and the circumstances are most likely going to be the determining factors as to whether or not you have your finger on that trigger or not. Does this make sense?


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

pic said:


> I am old to guns and always put my finger within the trigger guard. Why would I keep my finger off the trigger.wouldn't this give the other guy an advantage if he had his finger already on the trigger?


Maybe, in a gun fight. But how likely is it that you will be involved in the type of gun fight that might be affected by that split second of advantage you would gain?

On the other hand, how likely is it that you would holster your DA pistol (or your revolver with the sweet trigger) with your finger on the trigger and squeeze one off?

I'm 'old to guns,' too, and I was taught by an old infantry 1st Sgt. (my dad) who undoubtedly spent many hours with his finger on the trigger and the happy switch set to rock 'n roll. But, nevertheless, he recognized that civilian life called for more conservative gun handling techniques, and he taught me not to touch the trigger till I was ready to destroy whatever the muzzle was pointed at. I've found that keeping my finger out of the trigger guard is the surest way to do that.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

SouthernBoy said:


> Interesting discussion about finger off of trigger vs finger on trigger. The old school concepts were largely based upon double action revolvers and not semi-auto pistols with either 1911 style triggers or two stage triggers as are used in Glocks, M&P's, XD's, and other similar designs. The semi-auto with a trigger closest to a double action revolver is the Kahr design.
> 
> I submit that when you pull your gun for use like right now, your finger is going to hit that trigger pretty darned fast once your gun is out and on your target. That is how I train and it hopefully, that is how it works for me. Now there are times when you would not have your finger on the trigger but rather along side of the frame, even as an LEO. Example: You have pulled your gun but there is not an immediate threat either visible or perceived to be so. Now on the other hand, if the threat is definitely there, say you're clearing a building and you are ready to round a corner or go through a door, then yes, you most likely are going to want to have your finger on that trigger because you may not have the luxury doing otherwise. You current and former LEO's please correct me on this because I have never done any of this.
> 
> The point is, the type of gun you're using and the circumstances are most likely going to be the determining factors as to whether or not you have your finger on that trigger or not. Does this make sense?


Perfectly,makes sense. THAT's WHAT I'M TALKING ABOUT!! Thank you!!


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Bisley said:


> Maybe, in a gun fight. But how likely is it that you will be involved in the type of gun fight that might be affected by that split second of advantage you would gain?
> 
> On the other hand, how likely is it that you would holster your DA pistol (or your revolver with the sweet trigger) with your finger on the trigger and squeeze one off?
> 
> I'm 'old to guns,' too, and I was taught by an old infantry 1st Sgt. (my dad) who undoubtedly spent many hours with his finger on the trigger and the happy switch set to rock 'n roll. But, nevertheless, he recognized that civilian life called for more conservative gun handling techniques, and he taught me not to touch the trigger till I was ready to destroy whatever the muzzle was pointed at. I've found that keeping my finger out of the trigger guard is the surest way to do that.


I agree with what your saying, totally.
SouthernBoy sort of sums up my position .
His words flow well.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

pic said:


> Perfectly,makes sense. THAT's WHAT I'M TALKING ABOUT!! Thank you!!





pic said:


> I agree with what your saying, totally.
> SouthernBoy sort of sums up my position .
> His words flow well.


Thank you, Pic. I appreciate your comments because as I said, I have never had to clear a building before. I have employed a gun twice in, what were believed to be at the time, active break-ins, and once outside against two young men whom I thought were trying to break into my home. Fortunately, nothing bad came out of any of this. The two times we thought there was an active break-in, we went into our plan and my finger was not on the trigger. The one time I held the two men at gun point, it was.

While I have been at this for 45 years, 5 days (yes, April 5, 1968 is when it all began for me), I learn new things all the time. The gun world is a dynamic thing which changes all the time. Anyone who tries to tell you or comes across like they know it all, is either lying or a fool.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

All this gun talk is making me mighty thirsty. Popcornsmilie


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

paratrooper said:


> All this gun talk is making me mighty thirsty. Popcornsmilie


It's all that salt n butter you're putting on the popcorn
I t's not appropriate this smiley ,just for eating salty, buttery popcorn. Sorry
:smt075


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

My Marine Corp drill instructor said it best...

"Keep your booger picker off the bang switch until ready to fire".

Modern LEO & SWAT train the same... accidental discharges happen more often when your finger is in the trigger guard. That must be an old school thing to walk around with your finger in the trigger guard/on the trigger. 

I've done and continue to do my share of clearing buildings and stopping bad guys at gun point... my finger is never on the trigger. If it ever needs to be there, it can be there in 10th's of a second. That may have worked with "wheel guns" back in the day... but modern tactical instructors teach finger always high on the slide and off the trigger... less accidental shooting that way.

To each his own... do what your trained to do.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

For what it's worth, I'm glad that I'm now retired ( 3 yrs. last month) and no longer do I have to buy into, or be part of, the militarization of law enforcement here in the US. 

I don't approve of some of the current mindset of LE, and the ways they go about conducting business on a day to day basis. 

It's just wrong and it's getting worse as each and every year passes by.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

paratrooper said:


> For what it's worth, I'm glad that I'm now retired ( 3 yrs. last month) and no longer do I have to buy into, or be part of, the militarization of law enforcement here in the US.
> 
> I don't approve of some of the current mindset of LE, and the ways they go about conducting business on a day to day basis.
> 
> It's just wrong and it's getting worse as each and every year passes by.


It certainly does seem that way what with some of the things we read about and see in videos. You have to wonder who's side some of them are on and did they forget for whom they work.


----------



## high pockets (Apr 25, 2011)

I think it's fair to say that if you bought anything other than what I have, then you bought the wrong gun. :smt033


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

The world has changed, criminal tactics change... so LE & military tactics change. Gone are the days of the Rem 870 or Moss 500 in favor of the AR-15. I meant no insult in my last post regarding the men & women who served before me... but the world I work in is a much different place then theirs.

There have always been "bad" cops... probably more in the past too, it's just that you see more in the digital age of smart phones and YouTube. We wear cameras on our person now because it's getting out of hand. I have people standing around filming traffic stops and while I'm handling calls hoping to catch someone doing something inappropriate... so now we film ourselves since a lot of the footage released by civilians is edited. 

No one captures or recognizes the cop who saves a life or catches a killer... apparently it's not as interesting or boosts ratings like catching a cop making a mistake. 

Says a little about our society as a whole huh? The world of reality TV is here... too bad it's still scripted and edited. My point is everyone must keep an open mind when it comes to self defense or firearm tactics... because they are constantly evolving... like the firearms themselves... and the bad guys themselves.

Stay frosty and a big "Thank you" to those who patroled the streets before me.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

TAPnRACK said:


> The world has changed, criminal tactics change... so LE & military tactics change. Gone are the days of the Rem 870 or Moss 500 in favor of the AR-15. I meant no insult in my last post regarding the men & women who served before me... but the world I work in is a much different place then theirs.
> 
> There have always been "bad" cops... probably more in the past too, it's just that you see more in the digital age of smart phones and YouTube. We wear cameras on our person now because it's getting out of hand. I have people standing around filming traffic stops and while I'm handling calls hoping to catch someone doing something inappropriate... so now we film ourselves since a lot of the footage released by civilians is edited.
> 
> ...


I have no argument with what you have stated.

Current LE is just a reflection of our current society and the direction in which it is going. Actually, not just our society, but the world as a whole.

I truly feel for the young families and the children they are raising in this day and age. I shudder to think of how this world of ours will be in another 20-30 years.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

high pockets said:


> I think it's fair to say that if you bought anything other than what I have, then you bought the wrong gun. :smt033


This is the one, absolutely correct attitude.
(That's because I agree with it, of course.)


----------



## Yohimbe2 (Apr 7, 2013)

All

I posted to a topic I read incorrectly. Recently, a cop left his gun out and a young child shot and killed his wife. Sad, but I think more care should have been used...I'm new, but don't understand how a loaded weapon can wind up in the hands of a child. PERIOD. Please excuse my response earlier--

Newbie Questions and what I've learned......(My golden rules below)

ABC 123----follow like religion

1. Never put your hand in the trigger EVER until its time to shoot.
2. The only time you should "chamber a bullet---(excuse my language--I'm learning) is when its time to shoot. *NEVER PUT A BULLET IN THE CHAMBER UNLESS YOU ARE SHOOTING* Ever. Seems safer than a safety to me.
3. The pistol must always be pointed in a safe direction. ALWAYS Never ever ever point in the direction of a person. 
4. Separate magazines and bullets from the gun when stored. My gun will not work for home protection--but my children are safe. (risk I am very willing to take------My newbie opinion is that protecting my home is less of a risk than my children firing my gun)

Questions:

1. Will leaving my glock slide open with a lock installed wear out the spring?
2 .Should ammo be left in magazines or will this wear out the springs more quickly.
3. I hate the poorly built plastic case that came with my glock. Are there better cases to buy?
4. What are the "must have upgrades"? Sights? (Mine are terrible) Barrel? Trigger? Laser?
5. I've waited 30 years to buy a gun and am loving it so much I think I might have been bit by a bug. How addictive is this? How many guns will this new bug have me buying next? I am already considering another glock, only smaller.

Wow. I now understand. I went to the range for my second time tonight. Very addictive. (If only 9mm ammo was available)


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Golden Rules will differ from household to household. I don't have children in my house. Just me and my wife. My gun is loaded with one in the chamber and a full mag in the mag well. A fully-loaded 2nd mag lies next to the gun. 

It's secured in the top drawer of a bedside filing cabinet. I would never put any kind of a lock on the firearm itself. 

To answer some of your questions, you can leave the slide back with a lock on your handgun. The spring will be fine.

You can leave mags loaded w/o any adverse issues. 

I have no problem with the factory Glock case. Bear in mind, it's just a storage case. 

Must have upgrades on your Glock? I have a 21C and it's fine the way it left the factory. No need to upgrade the barrel or trigger. Sights are sights. I adjust to them and make do. Night sights are a different story though. Some are adamant about having them on all their guns. Me? I can take um or leave um. I think of them as more or less a gimmick. 

Most important of all, just consider all the opinions you'll get on this forum, give them some thought, and decide what works best for you and your environment.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Yohimbe2 said:


> ...2. The only time you should "chamber a bullet---(excuse my language--I'm learning) is when its time to shoot. *NEVER PUT A BULLET IN THE CHAMBER UNLESS YOU ARE SHOOTING* Ever...[emphasis original]


This "rule" is for use on a controlled firing range. But when you have gained experience, and if you then elect to carry a defensive weapon, you will find that this "rule" becomes nonsense.
Carrying a defensive weapon that is not completely ready to be fired is like carrying a rock of similar weight. It is just about useless in effective self-defense.
To be effective, a defensive weapon needs to be carried fully loaded, with a loaded cartridge in its chamber. Always.

Furthermore, if there are children present in the home, the safest place to keep a loaded, ready-to-use pistol is _on the person_ of a responsible adult. There is no safe hiding place, from an intelligent and curious child.
An unloaded home-defense weapon, even if kept ready at hand, is no more useful than a rock. You cannot load it up in time. Ever.

As you may note, the correct terminology is not "bullet," but rather _cartridge_.
A _cartridge_ is composed of a projectile (the bullet), an amount of propellant (gunpowder), a primer (to set it off), and the enclosing case (or "cartridge case").

For reference-not that you're guilty of this error-when speaking of semi-automatic pistols, the gun's cartridges are contained in a _magazine_, not a "clip."


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Yohimbe2 said:


> All
> 
> I posted to a topic I read incorrectly. Recently, a cop left his gun out and a young child shot and killed his wife. Sad, but I think more care should have been used...I'm new, but don't understand how a loaded weapon can wind up in the hands of a child. PERIOD. Please excuse my response earlier--
> 
> ...


*"1. Never put your hand in the trigger EVER until its time to shoot."*
Reword this to read, "Never engage the trigger until you are ready to fire the gun."

*"2. The only time you should "chamber a bullet---(excuse my language--I'm learning) is when its time to shoot. NEVER PUT A BULLET IN THE CHAMBER UNLESS YOU ARE SHOOTING Ever. Seems safer than a safety to me."*
You mean chamber a round. This is a topic hotly debated on a number of websites. If you are going to carry the gun, most people will council you to carry with a round in the chamber. If you ever have to pull that gun and use it, you; 1) may not have time to chamber the round, 2) it could be difficult to chamber a round in the excitement of an extreme encounter, 3) Your support hand or arm could be disabled, rendering impossible your ability to chamber a round quickly 4) You may have to use your support arm/hand to ward off an attack, thereby not being able to chamber a round.

*"3. The pistol must always be pointed in a safe direction. ALWAYS Never ever ever point in the direction of a person."*
Not exactly a true statement. Have you considered having to use your firearm in yours or someone else's defense?

*"4. Separate magazines and bullets from the gun when stored. My gun will not work for home protection--but my children are safe. (risk I am very willing to take------My newbie opinion is that protecting my home is less of a risk than my children firing my gun)"*
There are ways to both protect your family from accidents AND have a firearm ready for use. But that is an individual decision up to you to take.

*1. Will leaving my glock slide open with a lock installed wear out the spring?*
Not sure by what you mean by, "with a lock installed" but I am going to assume you mean the cable locks commonly shipped with handguns. Use the cable lock but don't lock your slide open.

*2 .Should ammo be left in magazines or will this wear out the springs more quickly.*
You can leave ammunition in magazines for years. You might want to load one less than the mag will hold.

*3. I hate the poorly built plastic case that came with my glock. Are there better cases to buy?*
Yes.

*4. What are the "must have upgrades"? Sights? (Mine are terrible) Barrel? Trigger? Laser?*
Sights would be the first on most people's list. Getting a good set of after market sights is a good investment and you might want to get night sights. I use Trijicon night sights (GL-01) on my carry Glocks. I would recommend holding off on other mods and attachments until you get really familiar with your gun.

*5. I've waited 30 years to buy a gun and am loving it so much I think I might have been bit by a bug. How addictive is this? How many guns will this new bug have me buying next? I am already considering another glock, only smaller.*
This is very common. Over the years, I have probably purchase close to 100 firearms. I have a nice collection and every so often I add to it.


----------

